# Pokémon badfic sporking community?



## hopeandjoy (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

I wanted to see if we had one, and to my shock and surprise, we don't have one. Why is that? We have terrible fanfiction in droves. Hell, I know I've posted some.

So then a thought hit me. Is anyone interested in one? If they were, could I handle making one? What kind of rules would it have?

So I've been going over this stupid idea in my head. While I can't say I've sporked (or MSTed for you oldies), I've watched MST3K and read plenty of sporkings. Maybe I could gather up support and make this!

But before I completely embarrass myself, I wanted to check. Is anyone interested in something like this? I would be, but of course I can't speak for everyone.

Does anyone like this idea, or are you all just facepalming at this lurker's stupidity?


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

If you can pull it off, I think it would be amusing to read. I am certain I couldn't, but... well, maybe. What would our three characters be?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

I was think of switching it up, kinda like how heartless-fics does it. But it would be a LJ community; I wouldn't be the only one doing it.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

Heartless-fics? Never heard of them. But I'll do what I can, from researching cheesy stories, to reading them(pray for me, people!), to writing spork fics. If I can get the time.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

I WOULD SO DO IT. I love a good sporking.

I'm not sure how we'd handle submissions, though. Would we ask people to submit their old badfic so we can take a crack at 'em? Or would we run wild through the ff.net section and choose freely and piss off everyone?


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

I wouldn't mind riffing on a cheesy fic...


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

I've often wondered why there isn't a Pokémon badfic sporking community myself. And as a GAFF-goer, I think it could be very entertaining.

Is there actually any need for characters? You can just as well make snarky comments out of character as in.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

There are communities like badfic_quotes where Pokemon stuff occasionally pops up, but I wouldn't know if there were actually a dedicated Pokemon comm myself. This is something I'd probably be interested in, though, just because to me badfic is probably more entertaining than... goodfic? But still not as entertaining as pornfic. :v


----------



## Negrek (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

Perhaps of interest... I _think_ the only dedicated pokémon-badfic-mocking journal I've ever seen on LJ is Pokémonsues, which as you can see is well deceased. Recently Jax has been doing some pokémon-specific MST's, beginning on PC and then moving onto her own site, studio-revolution.net, though you can only submit your own 'fics to these. Obviously not communities, but you might find them interesting if you like sporkings/MST's or you have no idea what people in this thread are talking about.

I personally don't care much for sporkings/MST's as most of the ones I've read have been either painfully unfunny or simply boring, but I'm sure that many people would be interested if you managed to get a community rolling.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

@Involuntary Twitch: I was thinking of just going around the Pit, AFF.net, and The-Porn-Site-That-Shall-Not-Be-Named but allowing authors to request we don't spork their stuff, if they find us.

@Butterfree: I was actually wondering which we should do. Without the characters would be easier and we'd have less cries of rip-offs. It's the way I'm leaning right now.


----------



## Eloi (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

So, are we all going to pitch in snarky comments or will you and a few friends be preparing annotated fics and releasing them in this thread for our snickering pleasure? Sounds fun either way. ^_^
I've never done this type of thing before, but I think it'd be something interesting to participate in.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

Everyone can pitch in. It would be more fun that way, and it would attract more people. After all, the more people we have, the more sporks we have. They may even know other places to find badfic.

EDIT: Go Go Gadget Potential Community Icon!


----------



## Eloi (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

That's awesome! I love the Poke Ball Spork.
Battle:
FFWRITER wants to battle!
FFWRITER sent out BADFIC!
Go, SPORKER!
Foe BADFIC used EPICFAIL!
It doesn't affect SPORKER!
SPORKER used SNARK!
It's super effective!
Foe BADFIC fainted!
SPORKER defeated FFWRITER!


----------



## Flareth (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

Hmmm.....I'm interested in this. Dunno if I could be snarky enough....


----------



## Anonyman (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Pokémon badfic sporking community?*

Snark! Snark! Snark! Yay!


----------

